# tarus 605



## chaddy187 (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone have good luck with this gun and how bad is it shooting 357 in this gun


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I just picked one up on thursday. ran fifty rounds of .38 and .38 +p through it today. used pistol. no problems (although poa is about 2" low at 10-12 yards with the 158g .38 i was using.) Its heavy eboiugh i dont anticipate any problem with 357 in it, but dont shoot that in my backyard range. (nor larg rifle calibers, i dont want to annoyu my neighbors too much).

So far i am lovin it. Not sure what my grips will end up though. i put an old wooden set i have on it. love the feel and look, but it does tend to move. course that was wearing gloves.

so probably more than you wanted.. but my experience with it so far.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

*605 ss wearing old style wood stocks.*


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have had one for around 3 years. It handles well, is accurate and will remain with us for a spell.

Mine handles full power .357Mag just fine but Hogue grips make it easier on the hand.

tumbleweed


----------

